# Yahoo Pigeon - a pigeon that makes 7 different sounds



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi,

Have anyone heard of a pigeon breed that makes almost 7 different sounds ?

I have been hearing about this breed for only about 4 months now, its called yahoo or yahood, but I am yet to witness one.

Yesterday night I was having a chit-chat with the local pet shop owner while checking out his pigeons, he positively told that during his last week's trip to a breeder in another state, he personally witnessed the pigeon and was also shown how it makes different sounds.

Is this breed normal ?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Never heard of that breed. Sounds very interesting.

Reti


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Probably a breed of trumpeter or laugher, if it is a domestic breed. Otherwise, there are a lot of other species of pigeons/doves that people have captured and are now able to breed in captivity, which I wouldn't know much about the individual kinds.

Ringneck doves are often referred to as laughing doves, and of course the laugher pigeons also sound like they are laughing


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

This is not a dove for sure and it doesnt have foot feathers, clean legged, there seems to have a small crest but thats not clear from the orkut album. The guy who is supposed to have it is at a place called Pollachi, which is a full night journey by train from here  May be our friend Sundar can help


----------

